# What is this?



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 7, 2019)

Found this on the side of dad's arrowhead collection that I inheareted. It is about 15 inches long. Do not know what it is made of? Some kind of spear?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2019)

Looks like a foreshaft for an arrow.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 7, 2019)

Blowgun dart.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like a foreshaft for an arrow.


Would it be old? Does not seem to be metal either.


----------



## Professor (Jan 8, 2019)

what is the material?


----------



## Professor (Jan 8, 2019)

Your Dad ever spend any time in Japan or Asia?


----------



## Professor (Jan 8, 2019)

Japanese Arrowhead called "yanone" I believe.


----------



## Professor (Jan 8, 2019)

But this artifact is as crude as any pics I have seen of yanone. I would consider it possibly being a barbed fish gig. You can go to arrowheadology. The forum has a thread for unidentified artifacts and they have a ton of collective knowledge.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 8, 2019)

Do not know what material it is made of. Only found it last night.  My dad has been Vietnam but not Japan.

I tapped it against a door knob and it didn't sound like metal.  Whatever it is I find it interesting.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2019)

Some of the South American tribes make wood arrowheads/foreshafts like that.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 8, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Some of the South American tribes make wood arrowheads/foreshafts like that.




It is hard but not made of wood.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jan 8, 2019)

Pilium head. Probably broke from the base.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 8, 2019)

XIronheadX said:


> Pilium head. Probably broke from the base.




Thanks Zironhead.  Now that crazy question is I wonder how my dad acquired it?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 8, 2019)

XIronheadX said:


> Pilium head. Probably broke from the base.



Could it be a Roman Pilum spear head?


----------



## Professor (Jan 9, 2019)

put a magnet on it


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

Also found this necklace bead. Looks like to be bone maybe?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 10, 2019)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Could it be a Roman Pilum spear head?


That was what I thought.   Saw a show where they found a roman spear tip... looked just like it.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 11, 2019)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> That was what I thought.   Saw a show where they found a roman spear tip... looked just like it.



Did they say how old it was?


----------



## timetohunt (Jan 12, 2019)

Probably used with an atl-atl.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 12, 2019)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> That was what I thought.   Saw a show where they found a roman spear tip... looked just like it.



Could it be? Was this the "Curse of Oak Island" show? Could it be that JonathanG2013 has found evidence that the Romans were here? And references to the Templars and the 90 ft stone? Could it be?

(No insult meant, just a funny reference if the quoted member happens to watch the same show I do)


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 12, 2019)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Could it be? Was this the "Curse of Oak Island" show? Could it be that JonathanG2013 has found evidence that the Romans were here? And references to the Templars and the 90 ft stone? Could it be?
> 
> (No insult meant, just a funny reference if the quoted member happens to watch the same show I do)


Yeah that was it.

I'll admit I love that show.  Probably, accounted for half of the tv I watched over Christmas break with my visiting pop

I had a boss of mine from 20 yrs ago and his twin come to hunt my farm last year.  They know those guys.

I look at it kinda like the hunting bigfoot show.  Most of the entertainment of the show is the spinning up of your imagination.

ETA- I am turning into a year-shaver in my old age.  Boss was from 28 years ago not 20.


----------

